# Princess Auto t5 ballasts



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They have a 48in 4 tube t5 ballast on sale with plug and on and off switch for 60.00 I just picked one up for my 100 gal as I didnt like the one that came with it if you want pic I can put one up


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah pics would be Helpful, is it an F54 ?

Can you do a close-up of the ballast label, please?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Heres the pics*

Sorry been busy.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice light for only $60. Do you know if they have T5HO?


----------

